# meat head ???s



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm doing a meat head for the first time this year. I have a plastic skull that I plan on using for the base. I also wondered the same thing about a spread. I think the meat would stick just fine without anything, but I'll have some cream cheese on hand just in case


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

awesome missmandy !! Where did you get your skeleton plastic head? Is it just one you could use for decor


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, just a regular ole decoration. I had one already from one of those 5 piece skellies that you stick in the ground...ya know the ones, it comes with 2 arms, 2 legs and a head lol. I never actually stuck it in the ground, so I figured it would be ok to use....of course I'll still wash it though after being in storage and all. I did just buy another plastic skull from CVS for 4.99....think I may use that one instead cuz it's one solid piece (the original one I have has a movable jaw and I don't know it that will mess up the 'design' of the meat head). Check Walmart though....I saw a skull for 3.99, but I didn't check to see if it was plastic or foam.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

clean the skull and layer your meat, it sticks to itself..............


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

ah perfect I have a skull like that! we will experiment w/ the meat!! Thanks you guys!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm using a pretty big vampire skull ( http://www.target.com/p/Large-Vampire-Skull-Beige/-/A-13488162 ) and I will use the cream cheese spread to hold the slices on. around the base of skull i'll put veggies and some ruffled lettuce....sort of like an elizabethan ruff.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

davidsdesire said:


> i'm using a pretty big vampire skull ( http://www.target.com/p/Large-Vampire-Skull-Beige/-/A-13488162 ) and I will use the cream cheese spread to hold the slices on. around the base of skull i'll put veggies and some ruffled lettuce....sort of like an elizabethan ruff.


very nice! i love the eliz ruff!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is my "ham head". The head is actually an animated candy dish; it is sound activated. The eyes move and it talks and makes spooky noises. We just layer the ham on it, like Obcessedwithit said, it sticks to itself. Last year was the first time that we did this, both at home and at my work party. It was so creepy that _nobody_ would eat it! LOL


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Teresa- I have that same candy server, never though of using him for a meat head, cool twist on the idea


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

rosella_au said:


> Teresa- I have that same candy server, never though of using him for a meat head, cool twist on the idea


Seeing everyone's reactions to it is a whole lot of fun!


----------

